

177147 - ohnoinky
http://inky.github.io/177147/

======
jamesmaniscalco
Cool, but the math seems wrong. For example, why does 27+27 make 81?

~~~
jaredsohn
Agreed. The next tile is 243 so it seems to think that each tile should be 3
times bigger than the previous. For 2048, each time you combine tiles, the new
tile is both twice as large as the previous tile and the sum of the individual
tiles. I think this version is trying to use multiples of threes instead but
then it can only honor one of those patterns. Now, if the game had you mash
three tiles together...

------
griffinmahon
This is the best mod of 2048 I've played so far because if I just _imagine_
that I'm playing 2048, I feel a much greater sense of progress.

------
mindslight
Exactly the same game as '2048' :/

